
Show HN: Online Treasure Hunt/Q&A - maximedb
https://camax.lol/
======
maximedb
Hi HN.

This is a new side project of mine.

The goal is to create a series of questions & answers and use it for off-line
treasure hunts, team buildings, online quizzes, or giveaway contests.

FYI: there is a Spider-Man PS4 giveaway contest scheduled on the 23rd of
December.

Why did I build this? On the night of Halloween, I created a static website
with that my friends had to visit and answer the questions/instructions. Once
you answered a question correctly, you were taken to the next. It was in a
sense an online treasure hunt that took them from my apartment to the nearest
bar, and then to the nearest parc. It was fun. So I decided to make a website
out of it. Here it is.

Let me know what you think.

Maxime.

PS: the static website is on my GitHub
[https://maximedb.github.io/halloween18/](https://maximedb.github.io/halloween18/)

